# You folks were correct



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

As is typical for me I was stubborn and determined to do things my way and follow what I thought to be the most logical path for me and that was the full blown SRRV route.

Several of you said that the 13A approach would be a better path and now I'm finding that to be true. So,
I'll read and see what your recommendations are and listen intently to those of you with more experience in these matters.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

If you're married or plan to get married, 13a costs between $20,000 and $50,000 less in "investments" than an SRRV. Seems like an easy choice.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Yes we are definitely getting married and you're correct. There a lot less red tape and it's considerably less expensive with the 13A. The stipulations with the SRRV are crazy and frankly I don't want the government in control of that and having the power to approve or deny the property that I would have invested in.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

I have gone the 13A route during the past 3 years.

2 year process.

Total cost p25-30,000...official fixed fees, plus a bit of 'notorising' by approved BI Attorney. (No agents involved).

Now have my 'Permanent' 13A and related ACR-1 card. No more visa applications or visa fees. Just go in once a year to pay small annual fee (just over p300) .


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Well...one year process really (1 year probationary, before applying for 'Permanent'....which then takes about 2-3 months to come through).

Seems the 'edit' facility has vanished from the forum now. doh !


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The SRRV has it's place, you don't lose it if you split from your partner. Some folks are too worried that there relationship will fail, probably on their 3rd or 4th anyway so not a good track record. Paranoia rules ok.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Well we're both in our 60's and level headed so this is truly a until death do us part union. We will honor each other which is the tradition in her family and my Appalachian roots.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

And again thanks for your responses and experiences.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Link for obtaining the 13a, the procedures for doing it from the Philippines. 13a visa 

Gary makes a good point on break ups and then also if the spouse passes.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

If you can accomplish it in your own country before coming to the Philippines you save a year as you are permanent from the get go and save half the costs.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary is correct, I obtained my 13a Visa through the mail system, it took me 2 months but the last I heard was the Philippine Consulates weren't accepting 13a applications, maybe it's changed now.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Gary is correct, I obtained my 13a Visa through the mail system, it took me 2 months but the last I heard was the Philippine Consulates weren't accepting applications, maybe it's changed now.


I believe you are correct, only series 9 visas are currently being processed in London. By mail only.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> The SRRV has it's place, you don't lose it if you split from your partner.


Good thing they don't allow divorce.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Ekspat said:


> Good thing they don't allow divorce.


I don't think divorce is far off, looks like the Philippines is gradually joining the rest of the world. You can always go back to your home country and divorce, your divorce will be recognised in the Philippines, not your ex partner 's.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Ekspat said:


> Good thing they don't allow divorce.


That maybe so, but your partner merely has to inform Immigration that you are no longer living together as man and wife, to lose you your 13A status.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

grahamw57 said:


> That maybe so, but your partner merely has to inform Immigration that you are no longer living together as man and wife, to lose you your 13A status.


You then like many become an eternal tourist. A little less convenient but not the end of the world.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

"That maybe so, but your partner merely has to inform Immigration that you are no longer living together as man and wife, to lose you your 13A status."

Or you partner gets a tad upset because you looked at a nice fresh younger lady, makes a complaint to Immigration about "psychological /emotional abuse " and off you go.
Deported and on the blacklist. Your assets here... wave goodbye to them from the plane window. This can and does happen.
You are basically here at the whim of your partner and some know their rights and arent afraid to use them. 
No partner can get you with an SRRV .


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The diplomat SRRV or if you worked for the Government or Military is the best, the yearly fees are nominal as compared to the other SRRV and the cost is $1400 with annual fees of $10.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

freebiefan said:


> "That maybe so, but your partner merely has to inform Immigration that you are no longer living together as man and wife, to lose you your 13A status."
> 
> Or you partner gets a tad upset because you looked at a nice fresh younger lady, makes a complaint to Immigration about "psychological /emotional abuse " and off you go.
> Deported and on the blacklist. Your assets here... wave goodbye to them from the plane window. This can and does happen.
> ...


It's an urban myth that she can get you thrown out. You would have had to have been very a naughty boy first. When your 13a is cancelled you just revert to a tourist visa.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

grahamw57 said:


> your partner merely has to inform Immigration that you are no longer living together as man and wife, to lose you your 13A status.


Any legal or government source for that claim?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Ekspat said:


> Any legal or government source for that claim?


Your wife sponsors your 13a so if you /she does not appear at the yearly reporting the visa will be cancelled. It's also a requirement to inform the BI of any change of address.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

freebiefan said:


> "That maybe so, but your partner merely has to inform Immigration that you are no longer living together as man and wife, to lose you your 13A status."
> 
> Or you partner gets a tad upset because you looked at a nice fresh younger lady, makes a complaint to Immigration about "psychological /emotional abuse " and off you go.
> Deported and on the blacklist. Your assets here... wave goodbye to them from the plane window. This can and does happen.
> ...


Your partner could do exactly the same things if your on a SSRV visa.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> Your wife sponsors your 13a so if you /she does not appear at the yearly reporting the visa will be cancelled. It's also a requirement to inform the BI of any change of address.


Have been 13A Permanent now for 5 years and my wife has never accompanied me to the annual check-in, has never been questioned.

Fred


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

That does not make this incorrect:
.
Your wife sponsors your 13a so if you /she does not appear at the yearly reporting the visa will be cancelled. It's also a requirement to inform the BI of any change of address.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Just because a tourist isn't asked every time to show his onward ticket on arrival at NAIA, doesn't mean he's not required to possess one.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Your wife sponsors your 13a so if you /she does not appear at the yearly reporting the visa will be cancelled. It's also a requirement to inform the BI of any change of address.


Certain people are exempt from a personal appearance, so they can use a agent.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Maybe with power of attorney?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Gary D said:


> It's an urban myth that she can get you thrown out. You would have had to have been very a naughty boy first. When your 13a is cancelled you just revert to a tourist visa.


Really ????,.. .ask the guy I knew in Bantayan 









SunStar Cebu


The Bureau of Immigration has arrested a British man in Bantayan island, Cebu for abusing his Filipino wife as well as other local women. Charlton William Sydney, 72, now faces deportation after his...




ms-my.facebook.com


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

freebiefan said:


> Really ????,.. .ask the guy I knew in Bantayan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly the same thing ‘could’ happen if you are on a SSRV visa. 
You don’t have to be married to find your self in the **** when’s it comes to women!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Or if you simply swear at an immi officer.

Cheer, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

freebiefan said:


> Really ????,.. .ask the guy I knew in Bantayan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I said, being a very naughty boy, with those charges the visa type would be immaterial.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

grahamw57 said:


> Just because a tourist isn't asked every time to show his onward ticket on arrival at NAIA, doesn't mean he's not required to possess one.


I have been asked more than once while performing my annual check-ins and this was at the main office in Manila 2010, my wife and her sister were along, the extremely serious-looking older female Immigration Officer asked me "Where's your wife" and I said she's right here with her sister Emelda and she just seemed to grimace at me or it was still a serious look almost as if she didn't believe me but she said nothing and handed back my ACR card.

Also, I've been asked for my annual receipts Lol.... and of course, I forgot to bring those on my long trip so don't forget to keep ALL your Immigration matters, receipts in one dedicated briefcase or it'll be costly. Another expat was asked for receipts and he got extremely upset and loud, so apparently, he wasn't aware he had to save those.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> I have been asked more than once while performing my annual check-ins and this was at the main office in Manila 2010, my wife and her sister were along, the extremely serious-looking older female Immigration Officer asked me "Where's your wife" and I said she's right here with her sister Emelda and she just seemed to grimace at me or it was still a serious look almost as if she didn't believe me but she said nothing and handed back my ACR card.
> 
> Also, I've been asked for my annual receipts Lol.... and of course, I forgot to bring those on my long trip so don't forget to keep ALL your Immigration matters, receipts in one dedicated briefcase or it'll be costly. I've also been in line and noticed another expat was asked for receipts and he got extremely upset and loud, so apparently, he wasn't aware he had to save those.


Never been asked, but better to have your immigration receipts. 
Policy consistency


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> Never been asked, but better to have your immigration receipts.
> Policy consistency


Yes, the Sta Rosa Satellite branch caught me off guard last year, I made the long public transportation trip with my wife and son but didn't bring my receipts like I normally do and they said they didn't have my previous years logged and that they could take care of that for 3,600 pesos... so I had to leave and came back a week later with my son the cost was 310 pesos.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

grahamw57 said:


> if you /she does not appear at the yearly reporting the visa will be cancelled.


That was already proven wrong:



fmartin_gila said:


> Have been 13A Permanent now for 5 years and my wife has never accompanied me to the annual check-in, has never been questioned.


Even better:



magsasaja said:


> Certain people are exempt from a personal appearance, so they can use a agent.


That's the way I do it, haven't been to an immigration office in years, first 9a now 13a. I don't know about any exemptions either, many years ago I was a few weeks late with a 9a renewal payment, had to bring a notarized statement to a BI boss explaining why, and that's when I decided to let an agency deal with visa issues, forever.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Ekspat said:


> That was already proven wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And then there are the agencies giving out fake visas.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

*BI Facebook page yesterday:*

21 October 2022
PRESS RELEASE
BI warns of fixers offering services to foreign nationals
MANILA, Philippines—Bureau of Immigration (BI) Commissioner Norman Tansingco warned foreign nationals not to engage the services of ‘fixers’ in processing their documents with the agency.
Tansingco shared that they have received reports that unscrupulous individuals have been offering foreign nationals ordered to leave the country assistance in fixing their cases.
“My office has received reports that scammers are charging exorbitant amounts and promising to fix their problems,” said Tansingco.
He added that sources reported that the scammers, who are mostly compatriots of those involved, aggressively market their services on the communication platform WeChat.
"This is a scam. Do not even attempt to deal with these scammers, they will not help you with your case. It is best to just follow the law, lest be faced with more problems,” he warned.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

BI Facebook...also from yesterday:

20 October 2022
PRESS RELEASE
2 Indians with fake visas, Taiwanese drug fugitive intercepted at CIA - BI
Bureau of Immigration (BI) officers at the Clark International Airport (CIA) announced the arrest of a Taiwanese who is wanted in his home country for drug-related crimes, and two Indians who were caught using fake immigration stamps.
BI Intelligence Division Chief Fortunato Manahan Jr., identified the arrested Taiwanese as Lai Po Ving, 33, and the two Indians as Amritpal, 30, and Pritpal Singh, 24, who all attempted to board a Tiger Air flight bound to Singapore last October 6.
According to Manahan, Lai initially presented his Turkish passport bearing the name Lai Bulut along with his Special Investor's Resident Visa (SIRV) card.
After further verification of his travel history and documents, it was learned that Lai is the subject of a summary deportation order issued last April 2021 for violation of the terms and conditions of his stay under the Philippine Immigration Act of 1940.
Lai was also discovered to be wanted by the Taiwan Police Attaché for violation of the Anti-Illegal Drug Act.
"He tried to evade prosecution for his crime by using his Turkish passport, but his plan was foiled by our officers who were very thorough in checking his records," said Manahan.
*Meanwhile, Amritpal and Singh were apprehended for having passports that were affixed with counterfeit Philippine entry visas, visa extension stickers, and arrival stamps.
BI Commissioner Norman Tansingco then expressed his dismay towards the incident. "These attempts to use visas and stamps to clear immigration inspection are futile. Our officers undergo rigorous training to detect dubious documents, " he said.*
Tansingco further commended the officers, however, for the triple apprehension. "These arrests are a testament to our officers' vigilance in manning our ports," said Tansingco. "Rest assured that we will remain true to our mission to contribute to national security and development,” he added.
The erring aliens were turned over to the BI’s Legal Division pending deportation proceedings.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Keep em coming because I'm out here reading every word.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I really hate to belabor all of this but, step by step please. I fly into Manilla with an onward ticket. We intend to marry but we haven't yet but we're engaged and have been for a while. Now what ? Fly in down to Davao and file.for.13A after we're hitched or can I file in Manila before going to Mindinao? I'll be on the tourist status and seek an extension or two depending on how long all of this takes. Can the 13A be done at the BI in Davao documents needed are birth certificate and passport obviously and free to marry documents. Police report from USA ? I'm vaxed and boosted and have my card. I read that a negative test before boarding in no longer required but filling out the One Health form.on line is still a requirement. That's the form that kept kicking me out at JFK and on the sixth try it finally went through. 

Apparently I'm flying Nippon and going through Japan. Any nasty secrets about getting through there ? Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> there are the agencies giving out fake visas.


Big difference between scammers and legitimate travel agencies.



AppalachianBiker said:


> We intend to marry but we haven't yet but we're engaged and have been for a while. Now what ?











How to Get a Marriage Contract in the Philippines 2022


Getting married soon? Be ready to deal with lots of paperwork, including a marriage contract in the Philippines. Learn the requirements and process here.



www.moneymax.ph





Once you do all that and have the government issued marriage certificate for the 13a, I'd recommend paying an agency to handle everything 13a related. I did, well worth the expense.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

AppalachianBiker said:


> I really hate to belabor all of this but, step by step please. I fly into Manilla with an onward ticket. We intend to marry but we haven't yet but we're engaged and have been for a while. Now what ? Fly in down to Davao and file.for.13A after we're hitched or can I file in Manila before going to Mindinao? I'll be on the tourist status and seek an extension or two depending on how long all of this takes. Can the 13A be done at the BI in Davao documents needed are birth certificate and passport obviously and free to marry documents. Police report from USA ? I'm vaxed and boosted and have my card. I read that a negative test before boarding in no longer required but filling out the One Health form.on line is still a requirement. That's the form that kept kicking me out at JFK and on the sixth try it finally went through.
> 
> Apparently I'm flying Nippon and going through Japan. Any nasty secrets about getting through there ? Thanks for your patience.


You can't apply for a 13a before you are hitched. Although you do all of the leg work it's your wife that is sponsoring you. If you are fully vaxxed I can't see any problems with flying or entry. The onehealth pass has changed its name to eArrival card.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Ekspat said:


> Big difference between scammers and legitimate travel agencies.


Please pray tell us how we can tell the difference. Getting an agency to do you yearly 13a registration sounds a tad dodgy to me


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes Gary read some scary stories on expat sites where lazy people used agencies and ended up deported because the agency,,,, from memory was a few travel agents, were sticking false stamps in passports (many by what I read) and pocketing the BI fees, eventually caught out and some expats deported but apparently no come back on the agency/s,,,, that was well before Duterte was elected and tried to clean things up.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

AppalachianBiker said:


> Keep em coming because I'm out here reading every word.


You can find these daily updates on the Philippine Bureau if Immigration Facebook page and also GMA news.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Always use if possible the Philippine Bureau of Immigration or one of their many satellite offices.

Legitimate travel agencies who work with the PBI have messed up stamps and one of our expats ended up in a Philippine detention/jail center for 3 year's along with several other expats because of this, the wheels of justice are very slow. Nothing happened to this Manila travel agency either, it appears that they can't be touched.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes Mark, one wonders who owns that?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

With all ducks in a row, give me face to face with an Immigration official (and official stamp in hand) every time.

Not saying I haven't used agencies in the (distant) past for my tourist visa extensions, but processing a visa yourself is not rocket science, and you will be getting a REAL stamp, and a REAL receipt, plus any possible problems ironed out there and then too. 
As they say here though...'up to you sir' . We are not children.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Never used a fixer, immi are always pleasant to deal with, no stamps nor stickers for some years now, receipts yes, required, a lot like motor cycle number plates never issued after 3 years but as long as you have the "receipt" then no need for a number plate. As I always say? Go figure.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

grahamw57 said:


> With all ducks in a row, give me face to face with an Immigration official (and official stamp in hand) every time.
> 
> Not saying I haven't used agencies in the (distant) past for my tourist visa extensions, but processing a visa yourself is not rocket science, and you will be getting a REAL stamp, and a REAL receipt, plus any possible problems ironed out there and then too.
> As they say here though...'up to you sir' . We are not children.


Correct. 
Might be hard for some to believe, but the bureau of immigration for legal tourists/residents has come a long way. In the distant past it was almost impossible to obtain a 13a visa without the help of a travel agency. 
Makes me laugh when i hear people saying it took 1hr at immigration. In the past i used to leave the house at 4am to get to Manila by 8 for a 59 day tourist visa. I would then sit and wait till 3pm and hope my name would be announced for realising. If not had to make the same trip all over again the next day.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Never used a fixer, immi are always pleasant to deal with, no stamps nor stickers for some years now, receipts yes, required, a lot like motor cycle number plates never issued after 3 years but as long as you have the "receipt" then no need for a number plate. As I always say? Go figure.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


When you worked here, did you do the 9g yourself? Seems most companies use agents for their employees.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

magsasaja said:


> When you worked here, did you do the 9g yourself? Seems most companies use agents for their employees.


When I worked here 12 years ago two of our office staff collected our passports, for some 150 to 200 international workers and 2 or 3 days later our passports were returned and always with the official BI stamp, "temporary worker" from memory. Guys I dragged out the old passport and the BI stamps states. "Visa waived pursuant to memorandum order number 64, permitted to stay". Looking at all the stamps was every 2 months and working 12 hour shifts never looked or gave my working status a thought. My employer sorted all that out.
I worked here a couple of times for this US company and never an issue and doubt very much if they were scamming the PH. government. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

If you wife dies you can renew your 13A using your Filipino child as the sponsor. That lasts until the child is 18. Then you convert to tourist visa or get remarried and get a new sponsor. 
What I read the 13A is immediately invalid once wife dies. 
Of course most Filipina spouse's are younger than expat and not much chance of needing to find new sponsor. 
I have seen a case where the wife got the husband kicked out but she did have to make up a lot of stuff to get it done. He left country and somehow changed his name and returned to marry a second woman. Seems like this must have been years ago when tracking was not as good as now.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

The staff at my local Immigration office (Dagupan) have always been lovely people, and helped to make my 13A 'journey' as smooth as possible.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> When I worked here 12 years ago two of our office staff collected our passports, for some 150 to 200 international workers and 2 or 3 days later our passports were returned and always with the official BI stamp, "temporary worker" from memory. Guys I dragged out the old passport and the BI stamps states. "Visa waived pursuant to memorandum order number 64, permitted to stay". Looking at all the stamps was every 2 months and working 12 hour shifts never looked or gave my working status a thought. My employer sorted all that out.
> I worked here a couple of times for this US company and never an issue and doubt very much if they were scamming the PH. government.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.
> ...





grahamw57 said:


> The staff at my local Immigration office (Dagupan) have always been lovely people, and helped to make my 13A 'journey' as smooth as possible.


Never had a problem with immigration since the 90's when i didn't give the answer the devout catholic officer wanted to hear!! 
Anway, it set of a chain of events that ended with me having a 13a visa at the age of 31 which then allowed me to work and support our family.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

And what was that visa classification mags?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Work visas are another can of worms which expats have fallen foul of. The company sorts out your visa but then they don't, telling you to carry on working, we are sorting it. Next thing you know your on a plane out.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> And what was that visa classification mags?
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


13a permanent resident. Same visa as the original poster plans to apply for once he gets married.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Work visas are another can of worms which expats have fallen foul of. The company sorts out your visa but then they don't, telling you to carry on working, we are sorting it. Next thing you know your on a plane out.


Possibly for some. Guess depends what kind of an organisation you work for. 
Worked here for 7 years, company used a well known and well connected law firm and didnt have a single problem. People on work permits should satisfy themselves that a work permit can properly be obtained.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

freebiefan said:


> a well known and well connected law firm


 Which? I didnt know there arent any such


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Got it. Thanks a lot friends. I'm trying to prepare myself mentally and physically now. Just got a fresh "zipper" in my chest from five bypass surgery so calm is my preference. I am learning to lower my expectations and patience.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> Please pray tell us how we can tell the difference.


Anyone who _can't_ tell the difference probably shouldn't be living in the Philippines. A travel agency has a storefront, likely in or near a mall. A travel agency with a good reputation has been at that same storefront, for years, the more the better. With many happy foreign clients, growing said reputation.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Ekspat said:


> Anyone who _can't_ tell the difference probably shouldn't be living in the Philippines. A travel agency has a storefront, likely in or near a mall. A travel agency with a good reputation has been at that same storefront, for years, the more the better. With many happy foreign clients, growing said reputation.


I refer you back to post #46.


----------



## Ekspat (5 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> I refer you back to post #46.


I'm way ahead of you at #35


----------

